

Barcamp San Juan, Puerto Rico - flexterra
http://barcampsj.org

======
jesusOmar
I'm sad I am not in San Juan that weekend and will miss it :(

------
vivirenet
I'm in, attending and presenting.

------
HectorRamos
Awesome. Looking forward to this.

